# Is Dell Studio 15 ok to Buy?



## nirav soni (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,

I m thinking of buying dell studio 1555 laptop having following configuration:
Processor
Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Processor P8600 2.40GHz/ 1066 FSB/ 3MB Cache)javascript:to_page_mod(1, 1, 'config.aspx?c=in&cs=indhs1&fb=1&l=en&oc=S540219IN8&s=dhs'); 

javascript:to_page_mod(1, 25, 'config.aspx?c=in&cs=indhs1&fb=1&l=en&oc=S540219IN8&s=dhs'); 
Display
15.6” 720p WLED (1366x768) Display with TrueLife™ and Built-in 2.0MP Web Camjavascript:to_page_mod(1, 760, 'config.aspx?c=in&cs=indhs1&fb=1&l=en&oc=S540219IN8&s=dhs');Memory
3GB (1X1GB + 1X2GB) DDR2 SDRAMjavascript:to_page_mod(1, 3, 'config.aspx?c=in&cs=indhs1&fb=1&l=en&oc=S540219IN8&s=dhs');Hard Drive
320GB SATA Hard Drivejavascript:to_page_mod(1, 8, 'config.aspx?c=in&cs=indhs1&fb=1&l=en&oc=S540219IN8&s=dhs'); 
javascript:to_page_mod(1, 16, 'config.aspx?c=in&cs=indhs1&fb=1&l=en&oc=S540219IN8&s=dhs');Video Card
256MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570

Price 47900 RS.

Will i be able to play games like Crysis ,Gears of War , Fifa 09 or GTA 4 on it?

Can u suggest any other notebook in similar price range have same conf?
are their any issue in this model of dell?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## desiibond (Mar 23, 2009)

double okay 

don't expect to play games like Crysis with full eye candy. You need 9600M GT atleast


----------



## nirav soni (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks buddy!!

Can u suggest me notebook havin 9600M GT!!
Do u know bout ny known problems in DELL Studio 15?

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## desiibond (Mar 24, 2009)

check with HP and MSI. They have released few models with 9600GT as GPU.


----------



## vandit (Mar 24, 2009)

Flaws of dell studio (ok they are only minor ones... Otherwise the lappy is nice.)

*vandit007.blogspot.com/2009/03/dell-studio-15-flaws-that-crop-up.html

Hm...check out the dell xps for the gfx card if you are willing to spend more. If I am not wrong , hp dv5 / dv6 has a geforce card. Check them out as well.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 24, 2009)

Dell Studio 15 is good. Go for it.


----------



## nirav soni (Mar 24, 2009)

Thnx guys 4 ur help...
I hav decided to go 4 it !!

But i m confused tat whether i should invest some more n have 512 MB of GFX card instead of 256MB which is default in it?
Will there b diff in gaming exp or its ok n b satisfied with 256MB?

Thanks in Advance ...


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 24, 2009)

256 MB is enough for gaming. More ram is required for gaming on higher resolutions.


----------



## zboy123 (Mar 25, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> 256 MB is enough for gaming. More ram is required for gaming on higher resolutions.



256 Mb won't even support crap that is vista and Dell ships all laptops with stupid OS Vista. If you are looking to buy studio don't expect to enjoy games on it, it doesn't work for me. XPS is the way to go for me - works great. Studio graphics are incompetent and config weak. If you compare benchmarks out there, you'll see that it heavily underperforms but then it's supposed to be a middle range laptop.

A friend of mine owns studio and though it's a great buy for normal usage and casual gaming here and there but don't expect to enjoy crysis or other gpu intensive gaming on it.


----------



## nirav soni (Mar 25, 2009)

I got to know from notebookcheck.net Mobililty Radeon 4570 is quite good graphics card n games like crysis n fifa 09 can be played on it....

I dont know ny one having notebook having same graphics card, r u sure ur friend has same graphics card as dell has just started providing this graphics card...

If ur friend has same gfx card will 512 MB memory help to improve graphics??

I want to play games on my notebook so please help....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 25, 2009)

@zboy123, More memory doesn't help if you have a weak graphic system, mind that. Offcourse and any gamer would stay miles away from laptop leave alone dekstop. Why the hell are consoles there then???


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jul 2, 2009)

I m also interested in tis lappy. But i hav heard tat dell service center is in bangalore only. I stay in mumbai and i will buy it online, so if any problem comes how u much time it will tak to get my laptop back ??? Will it tak a week or a month ???


----------



## soham (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey guys, how about Acer 5738G...its gotta G105 chipset...4 gigs of ddr3 ram, a 2.0 ghz C2D procy and 320 gigs of HDD....its priced at 41k...so i guess its quite resonable as well....any suggestion guys?


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 19, 2009)

its ok!!! Dell has better specs .... and customize option too .... wats d gfx in acer 5738g.........

To ruturaj ..... dey do come up !!! as far as i know dey have tie up wid wipro guys .... dey do it quickly if within warranty


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 19, 2009)

its ok!!! Dell has better specs .... and customize option too .... wats d gfx in acer 5738g.........

To ruturaj ..... dey do come up !!! as far as i know dey have tie up wid wipro guys .... dey do it quickly if within warranty


----------



## rajiv.bandi (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi guys, 
          Sorry for bringing up an old topic, but I am planning to buy a laptop. I am not able to decide between Dell Studio 15 (Model S541008IN8 ) and Levono G550 (Model 2958H2Q) . Please help me out.
Also people who have studio 15, do you have any problems with the slot loading dvd drive?

I have checked the prices in the Staples store in Koramangala, Bangalore.
Lenovo G550 one is 37990/-.
Dell Studio 15 is priced at around 43k.

Please help me out.

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

Sorry did not read Vandit's blog before posting the previous one.
Thank you Vandit for the review on dell.
Probably I will go with Lenovo.

One thing I don't understand why every laptop manufacturer gives best laptop with only Windows and you don't have any option of opting out of it 'cause it would reduce atleast 4k (in case of Windows 7).

Also I don't understand why there are not assembled laptops. (I would be one of the first to try if there is a chance like in desktops).


----------



## sameervijaykar (Jan 4, 2010)

I am also facing the same problem, whether to go for Dell Studio 15 or Lenovo G550 - 2958H2Q. Both the notebooks have very similar configs but the price difference is around Rs. 3ooo. The differences are as follows:


RAM: Dell - DDR2     Lenovo - DDR3
Graphics Card: Dell - ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570     Lenovo - NVIDIA GeForce G 210M

The Nvidia card has 40nm fabrication while it is 55nm for the ATI card. While the former is supposed to be better, the numbers I've seen on some benchmarks suggest that the ATI card performs marginally better.

Apart from these, there seems to be nothing different in the two notebooks. Even looks and weight wise, both score around the same. The pointers outlined on Vandit's blog don't really bother me much and I'm sure some small things will come up after using the Lenovo as well. My line of thought is that I can go for a more comprehensive on-site 3 years warranty with the money I save with the Lenovo.

I plan to use the notebook mainly for media related activities and some gaming. Any thoughts on the topic? If anyone has had experience with both the above models, I will be glad to hear a comparative review of the two. Thanks.


----------



## tarundham (Jan 5, 2010)

hey plz can anyone tell me how is dell inspiron 14 with 512 graphics card?


----------



## tarundham (Jan 6, 2010)

come on plz reply ppl


----------



## PraKs (Jan 6, 2010)

does studio 15 has DVD drive ?


----------



## tarundham (Jan 6, 2010)

yup it does


----------



## Akshay (Feb 5, 2010)

Plz be careful while ordering from dell.. I knw several persons (including myself) who have experienced dells horrible service...

First u select the system, finalize quotation, make payment and the amount is deposited in their account.

Thereafter, dell calls u to say that u will need to pay an additional amount of X rs. coz some or the other part is not available now and u wil need to buy the latest one... If u agree - u r in for another such demand for additional payment

If u do not agree - they will refund ur money after 8 days.

If u have contacts with the press, u will get what u had ordered for...

So beware with dells cheap tactics...


----------



## latino_ansari (Feb 26, 2010)

u should go wid Dell studio 15... good one...


----------

